# VK - THE AFTER VAPECON SALE



## Gizmo (30/8/18)

Post VapeCon Deals Are now LIVE!

Please note if its sold out online, please check with your closest retailer if they have stock.

*** WHILE STOCKS LAST ***

Asvape Defender R450
Coil Art Mage R800
YSTAR Beethoven RTA R450
Sigelei TOP1 R800
Smok S-Priv R800
CoilART DPRO 133 R500
Smok X-Priv R950
Sigelei Vcigo K3 R550
Nikola Niagara R750
Smok Devilkin R850
Eleaf iStick Pico S R850
Aspire Feedlink Revvo R700
Smok H-PRIV 2 R850
Smok V-Fin R1100
Smok T-Priv 3 R900
Innokin Zenith MTL R350
Vandy Vape MAZE R250
Vape King Cell Aluminum Atty Stands R35
ASVAPE Gabriel R2200
Smoant RABOX Mini R900
Geek Vape Athena R700
Wismec Reuleaux RX R650
Fuchai Squonk 213 R650
Smoant Ranker R650
Geekvape Mech Pro R500
Vape King Fenrir BF R500
Pilak Alas R100
Vandy Vape Pulse BF Mod Panels R30
Innokin LIFTBox R850
Tesla Punk 85W R600
Wismec LUXOTIC R600
YStar Levante RDA R250
Vandy Vape Iconic RDA R350
Blitz Intrepid RTA R300
Blitz Ghoul BF RDA R250
Coil Art Mage RTA V2 R350
Vape King Trion 80W R350
​

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Gizmo (30/8/18)

Extra bonus products now also on SALE -->

DOVPO Trigger 168W Box Mod
Smoant Cylon TC 218W Box Mod
EHPRO Armor Mod
Lost Vape Furyan BF Squonk Box Mod

Reactions: Like 1


----------

